# Hi, billy maze here



## daedalus (May 3, 2009)

You know that guy who sells oxyclean on TV, do you want to watch him go through a McDonalds drive-thru? It is pretty funny.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtYdDK1uTDI


----------



## HotelCo (May 3, 2009)

Saw that at CollegeHumor. Pretty funny.


----------



## Bosco578 (May 3, 2009)

Who would win in a fist fight, Billy or Vince, the Shamwow guy?????:glare:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 3, 2009)

Bosco578 said:


> Who would win in a fist fight, Billy or Vince, the Shamwow guy?????:glare:



Billy, hands down.


----------



## HotelCo (May 3, 2009)

Bosco578 said:


> Who would win in a fist fight, Billy or Vince, the Shamwow guy?????:glare:



Billy, without even trying.


----------



## JonTullos (May 3, 2009)

Vince might try to smack him around but Billy would take him in the end.


----------



## Sasha (May 3, 2009)

I don't know, the shamwow guy did beat the crap outta a prostitute for biting him. Billy hasn't beaten anyone up.


----------



## JonTullos (May 3, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I don't know, the shamwow guy did beat the crap outta a prostitute for biting him. Billy hasn't beaten anyone up.



Billy Mays is like Chuck Norris:  He's cool until you make him mad.  Make him mad... you're gonna get it.


----------



## fortsmithman (May 3, 2009)

Nice clip


----------



## Micro_87 (May 3, 2009)

well i guess his products do sell very well since he is driving a bentley....


----------



## nomofica (May 9, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I don't know, the shamwow guy did beat the crap outta a prostitute for biting him. Billy hasn't beaten anyone up.



How you do you know?
Maybe he hit 'em so hard they can't tell the story?
h34r:


----------

